# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Су-33 полет над Сирией

## Драган

Хорошо, последняя тема для меня о моем интересном, авиации для моих модельных комплектов. Я делаю модельный комплект Су-33 из сирийской кампании. И я хочу представить его с периода после ноября 16-го. 15 ноября я видел, что они выполняли полеты в миссиях, вооруженных 2xP-27 + 2xP73. Интересно, после 16 ноября у них там были какие-либо воздушные патрульные миссии или только бомбардировочные. Потому что мне нравится, что в моей модели есть только ракеты воздух-воздух. И я видел на одном производителе наклеек для маркировки комплектов моделей для самолетов из той кампании. Там была наклейка с косаткой, под ней были помечены метки миссий, нарисованные в виде маленьких красных звезд на фюзеляже возле кабины, она представляет количество миссий. , Кто-нибудь знает, когда были нарисованы эти киты и звезды, когда самолет был на Сирии или когда он вернулся домой? Потому что я хочу представить свой модельный комплект, когда самолеты находились там на миссиях над Сирией во время патрульного полета, если они вообще были? Спасибо.

----------

